
Ask HN: Linode equivalent of Dedicated Server? - rk0567
I&#x27;ve been using Linode&#x2F;Digital Ocean for most of my side projects and I&#x27;m quite happy with their service. For one CPU intensive project, I need a dedicated server. What do you recommend ? I&#x27;m looking for a reliable dedicated server with lots of CPU power and no-downtime issue.
======
taneliv
If European providers are ok, have a look at
[https://www.hetzner.de/ot/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver](https://www.hetzner.de/ot/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver)
or [https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedicated-
server-...](https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedicated-server-
overview-table) the former having no ddos protection, so not suitable for
anything internet-facing, really. OVH has different offerings for different
CPU ranges, and also in Canada I believe:
[https://kimsufi.ca](https://kimsufi.ca) are the cheapest,
[https://soyoustart.com](https://soyoustart.com) a bit more powerful and from
[https://ovh.com](https://ovh.com) even more.

I've used them all without issues, but service can be really slow / even a
hassle to deal with.

------
emiunet
Give [https://www.packet.net/](https://www.packet.net/) a try. They are
relatively new (about 2 years old), but are solid and having very nice APIs.

~~~
147
Thanks a lot for the suggestion! I'm not the OP but I'm in the process of
moving from DO to Packet. Their servers are in New Jersey in case anybody was
curious. I couldn't find that information anywhere until I signed up.

------
max_
I suggest Google Compute Engine
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/](https://cloud.google.com/compute/)

------
codegeek
I suggest [http://www.hivelocity.net](http://www.hivelocity.net). They are
awesome!! They only do colo or dedicated servers.

